# Oberon Sleeve for Touch 3G



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

My Touch 3G got an Oberon sleeve in the wild rose pattern in black.  I would never have chosen that.  It is stunning.  It is classy and elegant.  It is the smallest size sleeve, and it is a snug fit.  I don't think it is too snug, but I am hoping it stretches a bit.  I just got it Monday night, so there hasn't been much time for that.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Can you please post some pics of your new sleeve and your Touch?  I'm thinking of adding one of those to my collection


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't have an online photo hosting account anywhere or I would.  I know I need to set one up, but I haven't done it.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> My Touch 3G got an Oberon sleeve in the wild rose pattern in black. I would never have chosen that. It is stunning. It is classy and elegant. It is the smallest size sleeve, and it is a snug fit. I don't think it is too snug, but I am hoping it stretches a bit. I just got it Monday night, so there hasn't been much time for that.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


I have the mini sleeve for my Touch and it did stretche a little to make it the perfect fit. I love mine.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> I have the mini sleeve for my Touch and it did stretche a little to make it the perfect fit. I love mine.


That's great to know...How long did it take to stretch, since they make their sleeves and covers with such great quality leather? I'm debating between the mini and small sleeve...


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

pitbullandfire said:


> That's great to know...How long did it take to stretch, since they make their sleeves and covers with such great quality leather? I'm debating between the mini and small sleeve...


It really only took a few days for mine to stretch. I use my Kindle a lot so it was in and out a lot. If I were to buy another one, I would still get the mini. It is a perfect fit in my opinion.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I would probably go the other way.  I like how small the total package is, but getting the Touch out is a bit of a trick.  BTW, I have the 3G which is marginally thicker than the wifi only. That may be just enough to make a difference.  Don't get me wrong, the mini works and gives a very small total size.  I just have to kind of pop it out.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> I don't have an online photo hosting account anywhere or I would. I know I need to set one up, but I haven't done it.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


If you want to post and can email me an image, Elaine, I'll post for you...

Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Betsy, I PM'd you.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

You can go either way. I use small for touch but mini fits too


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Those of you who are using the mini sleeve for the Touch.....do you have any secret trick to get it stretched out a bit?  I just got mine today (it is SOOOO gorgeous!), but when I put my Touch all the way in the sleeve, it's very hard to get it back out again.  A couple of times I didn't think I was going to be able to pull it back out.  How much do they stretch out?  Was anybody's this tight at first?

Thanks!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I stuck my hand inside and stretched it out a little.  Then a couple of days after normal use, it fits just perfectly and it easy to get out.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!  

I wrapped some material around my Kindle to make it more bulky and then put it in the sleeve overnight.  This morning it had already stretched out enough to at least not take super-human strength to get the KT back out of it!  I'll do it again tonight with thicker material and see if I can stretch it a little bit more.

I sure love this sleeve, it is one of the prettiest things I have ever owned!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I wrapped some material around my Kindle to make it more bulky and then put it in the sleeve overnight. This morning it had already stretched out enough to at least not take super-human strength to get the KT back out of it! I'll do it again tonight with thicker material and see if I can stretch it a little bit more.
> 
> I sure love this sleeve, it is one of the prettiest things I have ever owned!


I love mine too. I get so many compliments on it.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine is loosening, but I have never attempted to stretch.  I have found, though, that putting the side edge against my waist, and my left hand pushing against the other edge makes it easier to pull out.  I noticed tonight that it is starting to loosen, but I may wrap it in a few layers of batting before bed.

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

ElaineOK, I was able to wrap a thin dishtowel around mine last night.  It was hard to get it down in there, but this morning my sleeve is the perfect size!  The Touch slides very easily in and out.  I hope it worked for you as well.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

An update on the stretching of the Oberon sleeve to fit the Touch.  When I would stretch it overnight, the Touch would fit just fine in the morning.  But after an hour or so, it was very tight again.  Maybe the cold weather?  

Anyway.....I had been trying to decide which Kindle to return between the K4 and the Touch.  This just created the tipping point for me.  I don't want to have to struggle to get the Kindle out of the sleeve.  The Touch is all packed up and ready to be shipped back to Amazon tomorrow.  The K4 fits great in the sleeve and I've finally made a darn decision!  I loved both Kindles, but it's very important that it fit in that beautiful leather sleeve!


----------



## jomyny (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes this is very good one. But I like to see some pics of latest here. Can you please post some latest pics here.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't wrap anything around it, but after about 3 weeks, my mini Oberon loosened up just enough.  Now, I wouldn't change it for anything.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------

